# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Russian texts for my eBook-Reader

## nifferal

Hello! 
I am new to this forum. I am learning russian for a few years now, but not very intensive  :: 
For having some regular learning, I ordered a russian Languagecalender, where I have little excercises every year. I hope it will come tomorrow  :: 
More over, I would like to have some easy texts (maybe with vocabulary?)for my Kindle, to have some training, while going to work. I already got "мы начинаем читать по русски!", "читауь и всё  понимаем" and "О русских фильмах по-русски" (all three book from the same publisher, which I really like very much - РЯ Русский Язык) which I bought in Moscow. But I would like to have such texts on my Kindle, for not carrying books around all the time. I don't need excercises (because I will not do them on my Kindle), just some texts  ::   
Have you got some advices for me?  
Best regards

----------

